

Community Fights Back, Releases Instructions on Removing Reflector TimeBomb - demosthe
http://dumpz.org/30912/

======
demosthe
This is in reaction to the announcement by Red-Gate that they are going to
start charging for a previously free tool as reported here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2170245>

